# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Как распечатать акт выполненных работ?

## Данунах

В документе отсутствует кнопка "печать". Нужен именно акт выполненных работ, а не услуг. 1с 7.7

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> В документе отсутствует кнопка "печать". Нужен именно акт выполненных работ, а не услуг. 1с 7.7


Версия 1с? В каком документе? Лучше ещё и скриншот..

----------


## Данунах

Акт-выполненных-работ1.jpg1с.JPG

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Акт-выполненных-работ1.jpg1с.JPG


У вас типовая 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия? У себя посмотрел релиз 574 там есть кнопка печать.. И печатает..
http://yadi.sk/d/nyiK8gdLLmW7z

----------


## Данунах

а что же делать мне?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> а что же делать мне?


Предлагаю обновить её до последнего релиза 575.. Предварительно сняв архив..
Обновление можно скачать тут http://yadi.sk/d/WNtocO_PLoiEb

----------


## Данунах

Спасибо, попробую

---------- Post added at 22:34 ---------- Previous post was at 22:24 ----------

не помогло

---------- Post added at 22:42 ---------- Previous post was at 22:34 ----------

когда пустая база, то получается, а когда архив загружаю - все по-старому

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, попробую
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:34 ---------- Previous post was at 22:24 ----------
> 
> не помогло
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:42 ---------- Previous post was at 22:34 ----------
> 
> когда пустая база, то получается, а когда архив загружаю - все по-старому


Когда вы загружаете архив, вы автоматически откатываете базу к релизу до обновления..
1. Снимете архив базы до обновления (это если что-то будет не так, чтоб можно было откатить к релизу до обновления)
2. Обновите её, и проверяйте..
3. Думаю всё будет ок..

----------


## Данунах

Каким-то чудом заработало!!! Только печатная форма почему-то выглядит как счет фактура... с этим что-то можно сделать?

----------

